# Top kem chong nang cho da nhay cam



## khoedepez (8/12/21)

Việc lựa chọn kem chống nắng cho làn da nhạy cảm luôn khiến các nàng băn khoăn hơn rất nhiều so với một làn da thường. Bởi da nhạy cảm luôn khá yếu và dễ bị kích ứng, nếu không lựa chọn kỹ sẽ dễ khiến da trở nên tệ hơn.
Để giúp những cô nàng có làn da nhạy cảm “đỏng đảnh”, trong bài viết này mình sẽ review 10 loại kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm được tin dùng nhất hiện nay. Hi vọng có thể mang tới cho các bạn nhiều thông tin hữu ích.



*Kinh nghiệm chọn mua kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm*
Với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm và các bà mẹ đang tìm kem chống nắng cho bé thì cần lưu ý một số các điểm sau đây để có thể lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp:

*Ưu tiên kem chống nắng vật lý*: Làn da siêu nhạy cảm thì nên ưu tiên các sản phẩm kem chống nắng vật lý, vì các thành phần trong kem chống nắng hóa học mặc dù hiệu quả nhưng khả năng gây kích ứng sẽ cao hơn.
*Chỉ số SPF từ 30 đến 50*: Chỉ số chống nắng quá thấp hoặc quá cao đều không tốt cho da. Vậy nên bạn nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm có chỉ số SPF từ 30 đến 50 là phù hợp nhất.
*Tránh một số thành phần dễ gây kích ứng*: Alcohol, Methylisothiazolinone, Paraben, Parfum, chất tạo màu…
*Một số thành phần tốt cho da nhạy cảm*: Chiết xuất trà xanh, chiết xuất rau má, chiết xuất cam thảo, chiết xuất hạt hướng dương, Niacinamide, Vitamin E, Glycerin…
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng cho bà bầu an toàn nhất hiện nay
*Review 10 loại kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm tốt nhất*
Dưới đây là 10 dòng kem chống nắng dành riêng cho làn da nhạy cảm được đánh giá tốt trên thị trường. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho mình loại sản phẩm phù hợp nhất nhé!
*1. Tinh chất chống nắng cho da cực nhạy cảm & da bé Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk*





Tinh chất chống nắng cho da cực nhạy cảm & da bé Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Tinh chất chống nắng cho da cực nhạy cảm & da bé Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk*
Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một dòng kem chống nắng cho làn da cực nhạy cảm hoặc sử dụng cho bé thì có thể tham khảo Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk thuộc thương hiệu Anessa của Nhật Bản.
Em này có thiết kế dạng chai nhựa quen thuộc của nhà Anessa, nhưng lại thu hút mình từ cái nhìn đầu tiên nhờ màu xanh mát mắt. Kết cấu dạng sữa mỏng nhẹ, dễ dàng tán đều lên da mà không sợ bết dính hay bóng nhờn.
Thành phần kẽm oxit tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ làn da khỏi tia UV khá là hiệu quả, đồng thời còn hỗ giảm tình trạng hình thành mụn trứng cá.
Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk còn có chứa tinh chất hoa hồng, trà xanh, hoa anh đào… giúp cung cấp dưỡng chất giúp da mình trở nên mềm mịn hơn. Và đặc biệt là phục hồi tổn thương cho da khá ổn.
Điểm trừ duy nhất của em này là giá thành hơi cao nên sẽ không phải lựa chọn phù hợp nhất với những bạn muốn tìm một sản phẩm tiết kiệm.
Điểm: 10/10 Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk không chứa Paraben, dầu khoáng, hương liệu, không cồn và không màu nên sẽ an toàn tuyệt đối cho mọi làn da, kể cả những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm và da em bé.

*2. Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm & trẻ em Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Mild Milk*





Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm và trẻ em ANESSA Perfect UV Sunscreen Mild Milk SPF 50+ PA++++ 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm & trẻ em Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Mild Milk*
Em này có thiết kế đặc trưng như nhiều dòng khác của nhà Anessa, vỏ của ANESSA Perfect UV Sunscreen Mild Milk có màu vàng nhạt. Kết cấu dạng sữa, mình thấy thấm nhanh, sau khi apply lên da cảm giác khô thoáng chứ không hề bết dính.
Công nghệ Environmental Damage Corresponding System giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi ảnh hưởng của tia UV cùng với những thành phần chống nắng Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Octinoxate… nên mình khá an tâm khi tiếp xúc với ánh nắng.
Mình thường sử dụng em này cho những ngày đi biển hay hoạt động ngoài trời. Sản phẩm chống trôi do ma sát, do nước và mồ hôi rất tốt nên bạn có thể thoải mái vận động trong những ngày hè nhé.
Ngoài ra, em này còn chứa một số thành phần acid, glycerin và hyaluronic giúp cung cấp dưỡng chất cho da, giữ da luôn mềm mịn, không bị khô.
Tuy nhiên, giá thành của em này hơi cao một xíu nên chắc hẳn sẽ không phải lựa chọn thích hợp nhất với những bạn muốn tìm một dòng kem chống nắng tiết kiệm.
Điểm: 10/10 Sản phẩm không chứa cồn, hương liệu, chất tạo màu, chất bảo quản và dầu khoáng nên sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả da em bé. Với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm thì cũng không cần lo lắng khi sử dụng em này nhé.

*3. Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen SPF50+ PA++++*





Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen SPF50+ PA++++ 30ml có giá khoảng 250.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen SPF50+ PA++++*
Lagivado là một thương hiệu được ví như “tinh hoa mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc”. Mặc dù không quá phổ biến ở thị trường Việt Nam nhưng chắc hẳn sản phẩm kem chống nắng Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen sẽ không khiến bạn thất vọng.
Thiết kế của em này chắc hẳn sẽ khiến các bạn bị thu hút nhờ bao bì màu vàng chanh đầy sáng tạo. Chất kem có màu trắng, khá mịn nên dễ tán đều và thẩm thấu trên da mà không tạo cảm giác nhờn rít khó chịu.
Bảng thành phần của sản phẩm khiến mình an tâm khi phải tiếp xúc với ánh nắng nhờ có Octocrylene, Diethylamino Hydroxybenzoyl Hexyl Benzoate hỗ trợ giảm thiểu ảnh hưởng từ tia UVA/UVB lên da.
Ngoài ra các chất như Niacinamide, Adenosine, Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Allantoin sẽ đóng vai trò dưỡng ẩm, làm sáng da, chống oxy hóa và chống lão hóa cho da. Sử dụng đều đặn trong một thời gian bạn sẽ thấy da được cải thiện khá ổn.
Tuy nhiên, trên thị trường có khá nhiều địa chỉ bán sản phẩm không uy tín nên bạn hãy đảm bảo mua hàng chính hãng để đạt được hiệu quả tối ưu nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Lagivado Multi-Protection Sun Screen chiết xuất từ những thành phần lành tính và an toàn an toàn cho da dầu mụn và da nhạy cảm.

*4. Kem chống nắng trang điểm dạng tinh chất dành cho da nhạy cảm D'Program Allerdefense Essence BB SPF43 PA+++*





Kem chống nắng trang điểm dạng tinh chất dành cho da nhạy cảm D'Program Allerdefense Essence BB SPF43 PA+++ 40ml có giá khoảng 700.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng trang điểm dạng tinh chất dành cho da nhạy cảm D'Program Allerdefense Essence BB SPF43 PA+++*
Nếu bạn thường bắt gặp những sản phẩm kem chống nắng dưới dạng tuýp thì em này lại được thiết kế dạng chai khá tinh tế và nổi bật. Kết cấu essence mỏng nhẹ, không gây bết dính trên da.
Cá nhân mình thấy sản phẩm bảo vệ da dưới ảnh hưởng của ánh nắng khá tốt, chỉ số SPF 43/PA+++ kết hợp với các công nghệ độc quyền giúp bảo vệ làn da một cách dịu nhẹ mà không gây bí da.
Bảng thành phần của D’Program Allerdefense Essence BB còn chứa chiết xuất cây phỉ cùng Chemical sunscreen-free hỗ trợ chống oxy hóa, cung cấp những dưỡng chất thiết yếu cho làn da. Sử dụng một thời gian mình cảm nhận được da khỏe hơn rất nhiều so với trước.
Thêm một điểm cộng của em này là khả năng nâng tone tốt, có thể sử dụng như một lớp kem nền trước khi ra ngoài.
Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm có giá thành hơi cao một chút nên các bạn nhớ cân nhắc túi tiền trước khi mua em ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm có dùng như lớp lót trang điểm, an toàn và lành tính, phù hợp với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm.

*5. Sữa chống nắng cho bé và da nhạy cảm Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35, PA++*





Kem chống nắng cho bé và da nhạy cảm Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35, PA++ 30g có giá khoảng 80.000 đồng



*Đánh giá Sữa chống nắng cho bé và da nhạy cảm Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35, PA++*
Thiết kế của em kem chống nắng này siêu nhỏ gọn và đáng yêu, thân màu vàng nhạt, nắp nhựa màu vàng đậm, dễ dàng mang theo bên mình. Chất kem màu trắng, lỏng nên rất dễ tán đều trên da.
Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35 PA++ có 2 thành phần chống nắng chính là ZinC Oxide và Titanium Dioxide kết hợp với SPF 35 và PA++ giúp bảo vệ da trước tác hại của ánh mặt trời một cách dịu nhẹ.
Khi sử dụng em này bạn sẽ cảm thấy da không chỉ được chống nắng mà còn được cấp ẩm và dưỡng da hiệu quả nhờ các thành phần Glycerin, Tocopheryl Acetate, Panthenol.
Đặc biệt, sản phẩm còn có khả năng kiềm dầu theo cảm nhận của mình là khá ổn.
Tuy nhiên, để tránh da không bị kích ứng nên chỉ số chống nắng của sản phẩm khá thấp. Mình nghĩ vào những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời nhiều thì bạn nên sử dụng sản phẩm có chỉ số chống nắng cao hơn để da được bảo vệ tối ưu.
Điểm: 9/10 Vì không chứa cồn, Paraben hay dầu khoáng nên sẽ phù hợp da siêu nhạy cảm và da em bé.

*6. Kem chống nắng cho da khô nhạy cảm Avene Protection SPF50+ Fragrance Free*





Kem chống nắng cho da khô nhạy cảm Avene Protection SPF50+ Fragrance Free 50ml có giá khoảng 734.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da khô nhạy cảm Avene Protection SPF50+ Fragrance Free*
Avene Protection SPF50+ Fragrance Free – một em kem chống nắng có xuất xứ từ Pháp chắc hẳn sẽ là một trong những lựa chọn phù hợp cho những làn da khô nhạy cảm trong mùa hè này.
Sản phẩm có thiết kế dạng tuýp ngược, đầu pump giúp việc lấy sản phẩm khá tiện lợi. Chất kem có màu trắng đục, khá đặc và có mùi hơi hắc. Khi apply lên da mình cảm giác da có độ bóng và hơi dính nhẹ.
Em này có các thành phần chống nắng quen thuộc như Bis Ethylhexyloxyphenol, Methoxyphenyl Triazine, Diethylhexyl Butamido Triazone Glycerin cùng chỉ số SPF 50+ giúp chống lại các tác hại từ bên ngoài môi trường lên da.
Những ngày phải tiếp xúc nhiều với ánh nắng mình thấy da vẫn được bảo vệ khá tốt, không gặp tình trạng cháy nắng hay sạm da.
Trong thời gian sử dụng em này da mình không gặp tình trạng kích ứng hay khô da nhờ sản phẩm giàu nước khoáng Avene giúp làm dịu da và Pre-tocopheryl, tiền chất của vitamin E giúp chống oxy hóa mạnh.
Avene Protection SPF50+ Fragrance Free có công thức thân thiện với môi trường, không silicone, không paraben nên những nàng có làn da nhạy cảm cũng không cần lo ngại nhé.
Điểm mình không thích ở em này là mùi của sản phẩm và cảm giác bóng dính nhẹ trên da khi sử dụng.
Điểm: 9/10 Mình nghĩ những bạn có làn da khô nhạy cảm thì nên thử em này nhé.

*7. Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm Paula’s Choice Calm Mineral Moisturizer SPF 30*





Kem chống nắng dành cho da bé và da nhạy cảm Pau's Choice Calm Mineral Moisturizer SPF 30 60ml có giá khoảng 980.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm Paula’s Choice Calm Mineral Moisturizer SPF 30*
Pau’s Choice Calm Mineral Moisturizer SPF 30 là sản phẩm có xuất xứ từ Mỹ được tích hợp cả khả năng dưỡng ẩm và chống nắng cho da, được đánh giá là một trong những dòng kem chống nắng hiệu quả đối với làn da nhạy cảm.
Mình khá thích thiết kế của sản phẩm với dạng tuýp nhựa dẻo, nhỏ gọn, nhìn đơn giản nhưng tinh tế và sang trọng. Kết cấu dạng kem mềm mịn, dễ tán đều và thẩm thấu nhanh trên da mà không tạo cảm giác khó chịu.
Pau’s Choice Calm Mineral Moisturizer có các thành phần chống nắng quen thuộc gồm Titanium Dioxide, ZinC Oxide cùng chỉ số SPF 30 giúp chống lại tia UV và bảo vệ da khỏi tác động của ánh mặt trời.
Đồng thời, sản phẩm có chứa chiết xuất lô hội, trà xanh, cam thảo, chiết xuất tảo giúp da hạn chế được tình trạng kích ứng, chống lão hóa cho da hiệu quả.
Đối với những bạn có làn da khô và làn da nhạy cảm của các bé thì đây sẽ là lựa chọn phù hợp. Sản phẩm còn chứa các chất dưỡng ẩm như Glycerin, Panthenol tạo màng ẩm bảo vệ da một cách tối ưu.
Bản thân mình thấy mặc dù em này có khả năng chống lão hóa và dưỡng ẩm tốt nhưng chỉ số SPF 30 có hơi thấp nên Pau’s Choice Calm Mineral Moisturizer sẽ thích hợp với những bạn ít phải tiếp xúc với ánh nắng trực tiếp.
Điểm trừ của em này là giá thành hơi cao nên với những bạn muốn tìm một sản phẩm vừa túi tiền hơn thì có thể tham khảo thêm một số sản phẩm khác nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm dành cho những bạn có làn da khô, nhạy cảm.

*8. Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm OHUI Day Shield Perfect Sun Red SPF50+ PA++++*





Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm OHUI Day Shield Perfect Sun Red SPF50+ PA++++ 104ml có giá khoảng 739.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm OHUI Day Shield Perfect Sun Red SPF50+ PA++++*
Thu hút người tiêu dùng đầu tiên phải kể đến thiết kế đơn giản và tinh tế của sản phẩm với chai nhựa màu trắng, nắp đồng, cầm rất chắc tay và tiện lợi khi sử dụng. Chất kem hơi đặc, có màu trắng và dễ tán đều trên da.
Mình đánh giá cao khả năng chống nắng của em này, mặc dù có những ngày phải tiếp xúc với ánh nắng nhiều nhưng da mình không hề bị sạm. Chỉ số SPF 50 và PA++++ kết hợp với các thành phần chống nắng như Octinoxate, Tinosorb S tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ da một cách hiệu quả.
Ngoài ra, OHUI Day Shield Perfect Sun Red còn chứa một số thành phần hỗ trợ dưỡng da chuyên sâu, chống oxy hóa và kháng viêm cho da như Niacinamide, chiết xuất chùm ngây, Glycerin Caprylate…
Về khả năng kiềm dầu và chống thấm nước của sản phẩm thì mình thấy chỉ ở mức trung bình, không quá hiệu quả, đặc biệt là đối với những bạn da nhiều dầu thì em này không phải lựa chọn phù hợp trong những ngày nắng nóng.
Mình thấy giá thành của em này khá chát nên sẽ không phải lựa chọn tốt nhất cho những bạn muốn tìm sản phẩm vừa túi tiền.
Điểm: 9/10 OHUI Day Shield Perfect Sun Red được thiết đặc biệt dành cho những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm.

*9. Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm innisfree Daily UV Protection Essence Sensitive SPF50+PA+++*





Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm innisfree Daily UV Protection Essence Sensitive SPF50+/PA+++ 50ml có giá khoảng 360.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm innisfree Daily UV Protection Essence Sensitive SPF50+PA+++*
Thiết kế của em này vô cùng đơn giản với chai nhựa màu trắng nhỏ gọn, bạn có thể mang theo đi bất cứ đâu mà không sợ em ý chiếm nhiều diện tích. Kết cấu dạng essence mỏng nhẹ, khi apply lên da sẽ thấy có nâng tone một chút.
Điểm cộng đầu tiên của sản phẩm là bảng thành phần 100% thành phần khoáng tự nhiên giúp dưỡng da một cách dịu nhẹ.
Chỉ số chống nắng SPF 50+/PA++++ kết hợp với các thành phần chống nắng giúp bảo vệ da dưới tác hại của tia UV và các tác nhân từ bên ngoài lên da. Sử dụng một thời gian mình thấy da được bảo vệ khá tốt.
Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn chứa dầu hướng dương, bột khoáng, Moisturizing mang lại cho da cảm giác mềm mịn, không bị bết dính. Không chứa nguyên liệu động vật, mùi hương nhân tạo và Talc nên vô cùng an toàn đối với làn da.
Điểm: 9/10 Innisfree Daily UV Protection Essence Sensitive là lựa chọn phù hợp với mọi loại da, đặc biệt là da nhạy cảm, dễ bị kích ứng.

*10. Kem chống nắng dạng xịt cho da nhạy cảm Bioderma Photoderm Max Spray*





Kem chống nắng dạng xịt cho da nhạy cảm Bioderma Photoderm Max Spray 200ml có giá khoảng 880.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng dạng xịt cho da nhạy cảm Bioderma Photoderm Max Spray*
Sản phẩm có thiết kế dạng chai xịt màu vàng rất nổi bật, tuy nhiên phần nắp xịt mình thấy hơi cứng. Chất kem khá lỏng, dễ dàng apply lên da và thẩm thấu nhanh mà không gây vệt trắng.
Bản thân mình thấy khả năng chống nắng của em này tốt, có những ngày mình thường xuyên phải tiếp xúc với ánh nắng nhưng da vẫn được bảo vệ hiệu quả. Mình nghĩ đây là “công lao” của các thành phần Octocrylene, Tinosorb M, Tinosorb S, Avobenzone.
Khi mới apply lên da mình thấy da có độ bóng nhẹ, sau đó độ bóng sẽ giảm dần nên những bạn không thích cảm giác da bị bóng thì cũng không cần quá lo ngại.
Ngoài ra, khi sử dụng em này mình cảm giác da được dưỡng ẩm khá tốt, không còn gặp tình trạng khô da hay mất nước. Thiết kế dạng xịt cũng dễ dàng cho bạn khi sử dụng, đặc biệt là khi sử dụng cho em nhỏ.
Tuy nhiên, em này có giá khá chát nên với những bạn học sinh, sinh viên có mức thu nhập thấp thì sẽ phải cân nhắc kỹ khi muốn sử dụng.
Điểm: 9/10 Bioderma Photoderm Max Spray sẽ là gợi ý tốt dành cho da nhạy cảm và da bé mà không lo da sẽ bị kích ứng.

*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua
*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm loại nào tốt nhất?*
Da mình từng điều trị mụn nên rất nhạy cảm, đó là lý do mình luôn khá kỹ trong việc lựa chọn kem chống nắng hàng ngày. Sau khi tìm hiểu và test thử khá nhiều thì *Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk* là sản phẩm khiến mình khá an tâm nhất.





Tinh chất chống nắng cho da cực nhạy cảm & da bé Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


Đầu tiên phải kể đến kết cấu mỏng nhẹ dạng sữa nên rất dễ dàng tán đều trên da, không để lại cảm giác nhờn rít hay là khó chịu.
Chỉ số chống nắng SPF 35/PA+++ không quá cao nên không hề gây bí da. Phù hợp với mình do mình thường làm việc trong môi trường văn phòng, không thường xuyên tiếp xúc với ánh nắng. 
Ngoài ra, em này còn chứa một số thành phần như tinh chất hoa hồng, trà xanh, hoa anh đào… hỗ trợ cung cấp dưỡng chất, da luôn giữ được độ mềm mịn nhất định.
Tóm lại, với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm, dễ bị kích ứng thì Khoedepez.com khuyến nghị bạn có thể tham khảo em Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk này nhé.
Nguồn bài viết: Top 10 kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm tốt nhất 2021 - Khoedepez


----------

